#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-11
<paulnoise> Hi all, I'm trying to install some programs, I installed Convos from the snap store but i cannot find it in the applications menu. does anyone have any ideas?
<paulnoise> sudo snap list shows: convos 0.99.34 4 jhthorsen -
<paulnoise> I tried google, but was unable to find anything of help sadly
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-14
<bishop> i have just tried setting up budgie remix but mi cant getb pass the start up mpage because i cant seem to find the seetings to get  my network connection working.....i am blind practically.....tried everything  including help with no success
<bishop> frustrating....
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-15
<zxzx> hello there
<zxzx> budgee seems promising
<v3n0m> hi
<v3n0m> i got a problem
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-17
<Ralphy> Howdy all
<Ralphy> I just came in to say THANK YOU for Ubuntu Budgie
<Ralphy> I will be donating to show appreciation in a more tangible way between
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-16
<MrAureliusR> hi folks
<MrAureliusR> I am having weird UI issues with budgie after I launched a videogame the other day
<MrAureliusR> the game (Baldur's Gate) changed the screen resolution on launch
<MrAureliusR> after I quit the game, it didn't reset it back to 1600x900
<MrAureliusR> so I manually changed it back, but some UI elements are still not scaled properly even after reboots
<MrAureliusR> https://i.imgur.com/umlMqDV.png and https://i.imgur.com/LV7u3dZ.png
<MrAureliusR> really not sure what to do
<MrAureliusR> okay, I managed to fix the system tray scaling by decreasing the width of that panel, forcing the icons to shrink and then widening it again
<MrAureliusR> that seems to have re-scaled them properly
<MrAureliusR> nope, all messed up again
<MrAureliusR> just upgraded to 18.10 to see if that would fix it
